# Taylor to trade KG?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> Bloomberg News reported Friday that Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor is open to trading Kevin Garnett, a statement that at first glance raises eyebrows.
> 
> But the quotes from Taylor don't reveal anything the owner hasn't said in the past.
> 
> Taylor told Bloomberg: "I certainly don't think you never say never. I wouldn't close the door to it."


http://www.twincities.com/timberwolves/ci_5716134


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

same thing he's said for a long time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

same old "never say never" stuff.... the only peron im paying attention to in relation to a KG trade is the man himself


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/1142350.html

_"Taylor also said:

• He intends to go forward without trading All-Star Kevin Garnett, echoing what McHale said last week."_


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> http://www.startribune.com/511/story/1142350.html
> 
> _"Taylor also said:
> 
> • He intends to go forward without trading All-Star Kevin Garnett, echoing what McHale said last week."_


lol, so the same thing we've been hearing for years.

Really hope Taylor has some sort of plan here now hes taking more control over the team


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45875/20070429/wolves_shopping_garnett/


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a tad bit too late.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

step said:


> Just a tad bit too late.


Without KG no free agent would ever want to come to minny, we lose our pick next year and we have a ****load of bad contracts to the extent where garnett could leave andwe'd still have no money to replace him.
we are much much better of with garnett than without, no other teams seem to realise this.

now that his contract is running out his value has gone down a lot, we need a massive off-season and convince him to stay its really the franchises only hope.
if we wanted to trade him last season was the time to do it


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> we are much much better of with garnett than without, no other teams seem to realise this.


Oh I thoroughly understand it, been making the same case for the T-Wolves elsewhere on the boards, but as you said he should of been traded last year, right at the time that Paxson was willing to through in the gold plated kitchen sink! Now it's more worthwhile for the T-Wolves to keep him and to try and tie him up for longer, with the remaining contracts on the books the only rebuilding that'll be done is praying for consecutive #1 picks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

step said:


> Oh I thoroughly understand it, been making the same case for the T-Wolves elsewhere on the boards, but as you said he should of been traded last year, right at the time that Paxson was willing to through in the gold plated kitchen sink! Now it's more worthwhile for the T-Wolves to keep him and to try and tie him up for longer, with the remaining contracts on the books the only rebuilding that'll be done is praying for consecutive #1 picks.


realistically (outside of a top 2 pick of course) we need to hope a team is willing to take on some of those bad contracts as filler and give us a solid player for our first rounder.
Rikcy as an expiring could also be of value around the league.
we are much better off trying to build around a top 5 talent, as bad as the situation is, than try and build around young un-knowns


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Without KG no free agent would ever want to come to minny, we lose our pick next year and we have a ****load of bad contracts to the extent where garnett could leave andwe'd still have no money to replace him.
> we are much much better of with garnett than without, no other teams seem to realise this.
> 
> now that his contract is running out his value has gone down a lot, we need a massive off-season and convince him to stay its really the franchises only hope.
> if we wanted to trade him last season was the time to do it


What a constructive thought. Good point, but we haven't attracted free agents with bigger names than Mike James lately.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> What a constructive thought. Good point, but we haven't attracted free agents with bigger names than Mike James lately.


True, but you have to think MJ wouldnt have come here if garnett wasnt here.

no big FA's like going to rebuilding squads, this is a small market and with the history of this management and some of the contracts we have here itd be obvious to most players that success without KG is even less likely


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45955/20070504/evans_garnett_wants_out_of_that_situation/



> Lakers forward Maurice Evans calls Kevin Garnett "one of my best friends in the league."
> 
> Evans said that Garnett's time in Minnesota might be coming to an end.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just want him to opt out, and come to Houston for around 10-12 million a year. My deam would come true. 


But they day that happens (regardless of where he goes or how...), I feel the Wolves organization will be at the depths of the NBA bottom for many, many years. Which is something I do not want to see, as it is my "adopted" 2nd team so to speak.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Keep dreaming. I'm sure KG doesn't want to be the third option on the offense.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yao and Tmac cant get things working by themselves, adding garnett they are a title contendor on paper but god knows how mcgrady and yao would share the ball making garnett effective.
KG still produces at an mvp level, i dont want him riding coat tails if he leaves, i want to see what he can do as a leader, just of a decent team with a great second option


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lakers added Karl Malone and Gary Payton for '03-'04 season. Did that work well enough? No, they failed at the end, losing to the Pistons. Malone was hurting. I think having 4 future HOFers in the same team, in the starting line up was not always a successful way to go long term.

It could be the same thing to the team that have 3 or more All-Stars or future HOFers. It can be disastrous, begging for the ball all game long, all season long.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Lakers added Karl Malone and Gary Payton for '03-'04 season. Did that work well enough? No, they failed at the end, losing to the Pistons. Malone was hurting. I think having 4 future HOFers in the same team, in the starting line up was not always a successful way to go long term.
> 
> It could be the same thing to the team that have 3 or more All-Stars or future HOFers. It can be disastrous, begging for the ball all game long, all season long.


i think if Garnett ended up in Houston (god knows how, but hypothetically) the best thing they could do is trade Tmac for a true point guard and a good 3 point shooter, a frontline of battier/KG/Yao will get it done as long as they are getting the ball enough and have some relief shooters.

man i hate thinkin about that laker team, so much talent and only just.... just got us out of the playoffs only to go on to lose, KG wouldve beat the pistons.. but we'll never know hey


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont have a source (yet) so dont take this for 100%, but ive heard garnett recently INITIATED talks with taylor about an extension.

good news (if true obviously) as far as im concerned, i still cant see him asking to leave


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It would just suck if KG went to a horribly boring team like Houston which of course isn't happening or a team with a ballhog like Kobe which isn't happening either.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

really i dont see how houston would ever end up with Garnett, do they plan on him opting out, signing for the MLE and just deciding to play with them?

not gonna happen


----------



## ScArFaCe23 (Jun 29, 2006)

I heard some rumors concerning an Amare Stoudamire trade for Kevin Garnett in ESPN.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ScArFaCe23 said:


> I heard some rumors concerning an Amare Stoudamire trade for Kevin Garnett in ESPN.


i wouldn't consider a Bill Simmons article as a valid rumore.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

How about Garnett and Hassell to Boston for Al Jefferson, Sczcerbiak (2 years left) and Theo Ratliff (1 year left)?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion 16M$ (expiring in 2008 or player option for 2008-2009)
Thomas 8M$ (expiring in 2008)
Jones 3M% (expiring in 2008)
Piatowski 1.5M$ (expiring in 2008)
#4

for 

Kevin Garnett 22M$ (expiring in 2008 or player option for 2008-2009)
Mark Blount 6M$ ( expiring in 2010 )


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Marion 16M$ (expiring in 2008 or player option for 2008-2009)
> Thomas 8M$ (expiring in 2008)
> Jones 3M% (expiring in 2008)
> Piatowski 1.5M$ (expiring in 2008)
> ...


No



Jericho said:


> How about Garnett and Hassell to Boston for Al Jefferson, Sczcerbiak (2 years left) and Theo Ratliff (1 year left)?


... are you serious?

No

if we trade Garnett it is to rebuild completely, Marion does us no good and Jefferson alone is not near enough.
this is an MVP who is only 31 remember, he doesnt rely on his athletisism as much as some bigs do so his decline will be very gradual compared to some other forwards in the past.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We don't need all of those rental players.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i still dont believe hes going anywhere....


----------

